# klipsch icon subwoofers



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Geting the klipsch icon speakers and wanting to match them up with a sub. Looking to get the xw-300 witch is a 8 driver or the xw-500 witch is a 10 driver. - live in a small townhouse and was wanting to know if this is a good sub and what one I should go with. Had a svs nds 10 before and it was way to much .just need some help these subs are also sealed nvr had a sealed sub befor. And all I listen to is movies not much music .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm surprised you said the SVS 10" was too much. What about it was too much? You can dial it down to customize your needs. Equalization and dB level trim adjustments make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Svs is realy too big
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Elemental Designs A5s-300 is a bit smaller, cheaper and would likely outperform the Klipsch XW-500. A Rythmik F12 should be considered as well.


----------

